# أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء



## Dr.Lilian (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*أثناء الجلوس الخاطيء أمام الكمبيوتر لفترات طويلة واليكم القصة*

يشعر المريض

كان ظهرة قسم لنصفين

الم وحرقان في الظهر

يمشي مائل للجنب

لا يستطيع ثني ظهره للامام او الخلف

يشعر بوخز والم في عضلة الاليه

تصلب في الصباح في الظهر والارجل

لا يستطيع ان يقلب نفسه في الفراش

امتداد الالم الى الارجل وتمركزة في مناطق محدده بجانب الركبه والكاحل الى الاصابه في القدم

رحلة العلاج

ذهب لطبيب عمل صور اشعه ......مسكنات ولا تخاف كلها يومين وترتاح
لم يرتاح المريض بل زادت متاعبه واصبح يشعر انه عاجز امام هذا الالم

ذهب لطبيب العظام

المطلوب صورة محوريه مسكنات فيتامينات وراحه تامه في البيت

اجازة من العمل ولجنه وتمديد الاجازة


مع الابر والدواء يشعر ان معدته تؤلمه فيباشر باخذ ادويه جديده لمحابه حموضة المعده



تحسن قليلا لكن ومع انهاء الادويه عاد الالم اشد من السابق

طبيب الاعصاب

يحوله للعلاج الطبيعي
وتبدأ الرحلة تدليك
كمادات
معالجه يدويه


بعض الراحه على الاقل يبدأ بالدوام في عمله
لكن الالم يثاورة 
ما يزال مستمرا


لنعود للبدأ مع المريض

اولا هو يعاني من امساك مزمن غازات وباسور 

له كرش ( بطنه متدلي) قليلا
عضلات الظهر والبطن ضعيفه

غير رياضي

يقول ان بمر من جانب النادي الرياضي يوميا الا يكفي ذلك؟


المشكلة التي اغفلها المريض انه بحاجه الى ان يزول منه الامساك
وان يقوى عضلات الظهر والبطن
وان يحرك دمه قليلا

رحلة العلاج

اولا لا بد من بعض التمرينات لتخفف الم الظهر الشديد والتصلب

ثانيا لا بد له من علاج لتنظيف القولون بالشربات العلاجيه والحقن الشرجيه

ثالثا تمارين خاصه لتقوية عضلات الظهر والبطن بدون حركة 


الاسبوع الاول ذهب 90% من الالم والتصلب

الاسبوع الثاني اخرج مواد عجيبه من الامعاء فذهب بعدها الم الظهر 
وذهب كذلك الباسور


السبب الذي كان يؤثر بشكل مباشر على المريض هو تراكم الفضلات في البطن 
وضعف العضلات التي تمسك العمود الفقري

اي ان المه كان ميكانيكي بالدرجه الاولى
وحين صحح الخلل اختفى الالم
ودمتم بود ومحبة المسيح يرعاكم


العلاج البديل العربي- مدونه


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا  ورااااااااااااااااااااائع

شكرا يا غالى​


----------



## Dr.Lilian (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*اشكرك اخي النهيسي لمتابعاتك الجميلة الرب يرعاك*


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*
دكتورة ليليان

كل التأهيل بكى اختي العزيزة

في المنتدى وفي الثقافي بشكل خاص

موضوع رائع ويفيد الجميع لانه مرض العصر

وكلنا تقضي ساعات وساعات على النت
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=59
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع كتيير مهم وراائع
ميرسى لحضرتك كتيير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد جداااا*
*ميرسي ليك *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أختي الغالية عالمعلومات المفيدة والضرورية
والتي تمسّنا جميعاً...
أنا أرى أن كل انسان بحاجة للرياضة ولو الخفيفة نوعاً ما
لتقوية عضلات الصدر والبطن وأهم بكثير تقوية عضلات الظهر
لاحتوائه على العمود الفقري فقط(كعظم) وهذا يُخفف الضغط الناتج
عن الثقل الملقى عليه (إن كانت عضلات الظهر أيضاً قوية وتتحمل!!)
أما تأثير القولون أو الغازات....فهذه بصراحة جديدة عليّ
فأشكرك أختي مرة أخرى
والمسيح يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكِ...


----------



## maroo maroo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميييييل ااااااوى
ربنا يبااااركك


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 سبتمبر 2009)

_*موضوع رائع جداااااااااا
ربنا يباركك على تعبك​*_


----------



## +bent el malek+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم ومفيد جداااا
ميرسى لحضرتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مفيد جدا 
مرسي كتير ليكي دكتورة ليليان 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه
ويجب علينا اتباعها 
بالاخص للذين يجلسون على الانترنت كثيرا
ميررررررسى على المعلومات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> *أثناء الجلوس الخاطيء أمام الكمبيوتر لفترات طويلة واليكم القصة*
> 
> يشعر المريض
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااا يا استاذ على الموضوع الروووووووووووووعة دى بجد متشكر اوى سلام المسيح معك اخى العزيز


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مفيد ومهم
شكرااااا على الموضوع​*


----------



## نفرتاري (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم اوى
وانا بشوف حالات كتير من النوع دة
بجد موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
ميرسى يا دكتور 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## farou2 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جدا جدا جدا جدا
 راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع و مهم جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا دا مرض العصر
الكتير منا بيقعد فترات كبيره جدا قدام الكمبيوتر
ومش بيحس باي الم في وقته
بس دا بيتراكم فيما بعد وبيسبب مشاكل بعد كدا

وربنا يرحمنا

ميرسي يا قمره علي موضوعك الرائع والهادف​


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات كتير جميلة ورائعة
تسلم ايدك يا  استاذة
ربنا يبارك  تعب خدمتك​


----------



## girgis2 (24 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## zezza (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ليليان و عرض رائع للمعلومة بشكل مبسط 
شكرا يا دكتورة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و نشاطك الجميل


----------



## وطني (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل وربنال يبارك حياتك *


----------



## Dr Fakhry (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك
ننتظر منك الكثير يادكتورة


----------



## Dr.Lilian (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسي جدآ للردود الجميلة انا بحب المنتدي جدآ واتمني اقدم اي حاجة كويسة ليكم الرب يباركم جميعآ اختكم فالمسيح ليليان*


----------



## princess samir (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل و مفيد الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبرووك يا قمرة
*


من الرابح فى مسابقة القسم الثقافى احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ؟؟ ... الاسبوع الثالث عشر ^_^


----------



## نيرو (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا علي الموضوع 
العقل السيلم في الجسم الرياضي


----------



## Dr.Lilian (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مييييييييييييييرسي ليكي يا جيلان علي تثبيت الموضوع عشان معظم الناس بتعاني من الموضوع دة الرب يحفظنا من اي مرض


----------



## Dr.Lilian (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي نيرو للمرور الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Ferrari (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*
شكراً دكتورة ليليان على الموضوع المفيد

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتير على المعلومات 
لاني بقضي فترة طويلة وانا اعدة وعم استخدم الكمبيوتر


----------



## Dr.Lilian (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ferrari قال:


> *شكراً دكتورة ليليان على الموضوع المفيد*​
> *الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


 

العفو فيراري وميرسي لمرورك الرب يباركك


----------



## Dr.Lilian (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسي رنا لمرورك الجميل والرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## جيلان (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*يُفك
ثانكس يا قمرة*


----------

